# My new pet Wasp



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I was at my friends house and saw this wasp attack and then eat a catapllar. I decided to get close to check out the action and the wasp never moved an inch, furiously eating away. By some dumb luck I had my camera with me and here is one of the pictures I took. I was about 2 inches away laying on the ground with the camera in marco mode. Pretty cool ehh.


----------



## IronMike (Jun 27, 2004)

sweet shot....very good quality!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Thats pretty sweet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a bad ass pic!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's one hell of a shot







I still hate wasps, tho


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That's one hell of a shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They won't bother you if you just leave them alone.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > That's one hell of a shot
> ...


 I know - it's not that I'm affraid of them: they just get on my nerves with their buzzing in my face trying to have a go at my beer and stuff...

A couple of friends of mine start screaming like girls when a wasp is within a 10ft radius, though - it only makes the wasps more agitated, but it looks hilarious


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lolol I would not be that close


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thats awesome u shulda saved that pic for non p ptom


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

what kind of camera did you say u have bro? that is top notch quality right there


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that ia a very good quality pic, good work


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

GREAT SHOT..CRYSTAL CLEAR


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...










im one of those sissies that eek like a girl and wave my hands all over the place when those are around







.

but in the army during basic training i was in fort knox kentucky and they had wasp big enough to screw a chicken

and when those thing flew by when we had to stand at attention and werent allowed to move, i was sure pray to the man up stairs


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Very cool pic!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Outrageously awesome pic bro.























Definitely a NPOTM winner in my mind.

edit: typo


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments. I will definitly be putting the pic in the next NPOTM comp. As for the camera, it is a Nikon CoolPix2100 and is a mere 2 megapixels. The camera is also the same camera I used to take all the pictures in my gallery.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's a great pic.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Great pic man!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

great pic


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

send that one into national geographics


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

air*force*one - You really think they might use it?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 me 2 and i have to work on a bee farm this summer.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i must say that is in sweet pic there


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice shot! Probably the best macro-shot I've seen on this forum.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pic.
dixon


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

2 Megapixels? Nice! It's interesting how a macro shot will make you realize the crazy wilderness that we walk past every day!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

NO WAY THAT THINGS GOTTA BE MORE THAN 2 MEGAPIXELS!!!!! u got some awesome pics man


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

This camera takes some extreamly nice pictures for only being 2 megapixels.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea obviously it does lol


----------

